# Rechargeable Brinkman Maxfire



## Bake (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys, it is obvious that I know nothing of flashlights after looking around here for a while. Quick question, I have a rechargeable Maxfire that works well for my needs but I would like an extra battery pack or two. Should I call Brinkman or can I put something together that will work as well or better while using the charger that came with the light? Thanks.

Here are the specs on the battery pack

2/3A NiCd x 4 650mAh 4.8v
-


----------



## jnj1033 (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but I am curious as to where you found a rechargeable Maxfire. Is the body any different from the regular Maxfire (metal contact points for a charging stand), or does it just have a rechargeable battery in it?

Thanks.


----------



## mdvb747 (Jun 2, 2006)

I haven't seen the rechargeable maxfire anywhere except the brinkmann website.

http://www.brinkmann.net/Hot Deals/...lashlights+&+Spotlights&sku=820-1081-0&id=740

It is a Ni-Cd stick that fits in a charger. There is no mention of battery capacity or run time on their site.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 2, 2006)

I have one. I had a nimh pack created by cheapbatterypacks.com for around 15 shipped. It will double the runtime of the stock one, and makes the light a far better performer while using the stock charger. This is a CPF sleeper that got panned initially, but is really a pretty good light for the price once you replace the batt pack. The cells are 1200ma, IIRC.


----------



## Bake (Jun 2, 2006)

JnJ- I bought two of them for $21.99 each plus six bucks and some change from Microcenter.com. It has a rechargeable four cell stick in it that must be removed to charge on the supplied charger.

Mdvb- Brinkman claims around 30 minutes runtime.

Phaser- Thanks for the Info. I'll take a look there. Would that be a good place to pick up a battery pack for a rechargeable Mag also? I have been told that I should only buy from Mag Industries because the cheaper packs did not compare in output or runtime. Thanks.
-


----------



## mac66 (Jul 3, 2006)

This is kind of a late reply but I just joined the forum.

I too have a Maxfire rechargeble. I bought it online about a year ago on a special. It was about $12.99/ea so I bought ten of of them for my guys at work. Shipping was a flat $9.99 so the total for each was about $14. I can't remember where I got them though. Seemed like a good deal at the time.

The light is nice and bright but the battery never lasted for more than about 12 minutes. It also would discharge overnight if left in the light and would discharge after a few days if left out. 6 of the ten were like that. The other 4 had run times of about 20 minutes. Must be why I got them so cheap. It uses a 2/3 A Ni-Cd x4 cell rated at 650 mAh and 4.8V.

I was disappointed at the battery but since I read here about cheapbatterypacks.com I may just order a NIMH battery pack and see what happens.

*BTW Bake, I have a a Magcharger that is over 20 years old. I've been through a number of battery sticks in that time. The battery sticks for the Streamlight SL20 fit and work the same as the Maglight sticks and are about 2/3 cheaper. Or you could have a NIMH pack made for about what you would pay for the Maglite battery pack. Not only do you step up in run time but you boost the power somewhat as well.*

*Here is a link to a basic battery stick replacement.*
http://www.fox-intl.com/item.asp?id=593


----------



## mac66 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Rechargeable Brinkman Maxfire-update*

I had a rechargable battery pack made up for my rechargable Maxfire by cheapbatterypacks.com. It has 1150 mAhs instead of the 650 of the stock light. It is about 1/4" longer than the stock pack which isn't a problem in the light but makes it pretty hard to put the new pack in the charger.

Overall, the crummy 10-15 minutes capacity of the stock light is now 30-40 minutes with the new pack.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 21, 2006)

Is anyone using 17670 cells in their Maxfire as well as either the 3.7v bulb from AW or the D26 bulb from Wolf Eyes? The Maxfire is on sale at Gander Mountain for $15 right now so I am really considering it.


Also, what size lens does the Maxfire use? I would want to upgrade it with a nice glass (UCL) lens if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Nov 21, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Is anyone using 17670 cells in their Maxfire as well as either the 3.7v bulb from AW or the D26 bulb from Wolf Eyes? The Maxfire is on sale at Gander Mountain for $15 right now so I am really considering it.
> 
> Thanks


That has been covered here.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Also, what size lens does the Maxfire use? I would want to upgrade it with a nice glass (UCL) lens if possible.
> 
> Thanks



Just in case you don't know, it has a glass lens already. Although it's not a UCL.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 21, 2006)

fivemega said:


> That has been covered here.


 
That doesn't answer my question, does it? I see that the 17670 is able to fit in the Maxfire, but I don't see any mention of people using the drop in bulb from AW or the D26. 

Anyone?


----------



## BoomerSooner (Jul 6, 2007)

Quick question, 

Can I take a the Maxfire rechargable and put in (3) CR123's or (2) 17500's and run a P-91 LA for a cheaper G3/P91 just as I am with regular Maxfire with a P-61 and 2 CR123's? And, would their Ni-cad pack even run the P series bulbs?


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 6, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> That doesn't answer my question, does it? I see that the 17670 is able to fit in the Maxfire, but I don't see any mention of people using the drop in bulb from AW or the D26.
> 
> Anyone?




This review says the Bug Out Gear drop in works, and that the Surefire P60 (D26) will work, but might not be centered. Kai and DX have cree drop ins in the $15 range (and replacement bulbs as low as $4); still, if you're buying from them, why not add an Ultrafire for $10-20 as well?

PS - Google "brinkman maxfire lx led" (even with Brinkmann mispelled) and this is the first response... Add "site=flashlightreviews.com" or "site=candlepowerforums.com" to narrow it down.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 6, 2007)

whew, old post! ehh

I could be wrong on this... but if the stock form holds 4 2/3rd A size cells, then it's the same as a 4xCR123 size light, so you could probably fit a pair of 17670s in it. I could be wrong about that, maybe someone could measure the battery pack and see... Heck, it might even hold a pair of 18650s.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 6, 2007)

A 17670 or two RCR's will fit in the Maxfire if you pull out the metal sleeve and cut out the raised part with a couple of tinsnips or similiar tool. Make sure there's no sharp edges left. Then reinsert the metal sleeve.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 7, 2007)

ampdude... the flashlight being discussed in this thread is different than the one you are giving instructions for.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Jul 7, 2007)

So it's 4XCR123's not 3XCR123's in size? That's really my question.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 7, 2007)

mdocod said:


> ampdude... the flashlight being discussed in this thread is different than the one you are giving instructions for.




Ah yes, thanks. I was referring to the standard Brinkmann Maxfire.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 7, 2007)

The battery is longer than 3x123 but shorter than 4x123s.


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 9, 2007)

My local Microcenter has 1 in store, but it's $29.95. At that price, I'll hold off. They are still on the website, but as a bargain bin item:
http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0207728


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 17, 2007)

I hit upon a Rechargeable MaxFire setup I finally like. After playing around with nimh packs for the stock incan, I then replaced the incan lamp with a DX Cree drop in. Brighter, etc, with far more runtime. But the self discharging nimh (or the crummy stock nicad) pack always kept this from being a go to light for car, garage, etc duty. So, last night, I replaced the batt pack with 2 primary 123 cells and a AA dummy cell. Voila! Perfect fit, long runtime, lightweight. You can use 2 R123s if you wanted to, too.


----------

